
What iPhone X Should Have Looked Like - x0054
https://medium.com/@x0054/what-iphone-x-should-have-looked-like-cd0f77077711
======
theklr
Why.This also completely ignores engineering feats. LG V10 did this idea and
it's... been disbanded.

